# My second kitchen refinish



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Kitchen #2 refinish
What do you guys think about this project? I've done lots of kitchen refinishes. Currently working on kitchen refinish right now. takes some time and patience but I like those kinds of projects.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks good! You using the woodsong quick base spray stain on those? Saw from your other thread you're using Krystal. It's a great topcoat - used that stuff myself on a few kitchen jobs.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

wow super nice work


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking work, and great photography!


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Rcon said:


> Looks good! You using the woodsong quick base spray stain on those? Saw from your other thread you're using Krystal. It's a great topcoat - used that stuff myself on a few kitchen jobs.


Yup i like it the most from my experience.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Good job.Looks very sharp


----------



## TylerHuff (Nov 2, 2010)

can you explain your process for this. i have never refinished stain work other then fully sanding to bare wood and starting over.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Agreed , nice work.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

TylerHuff said:


> can you explain your process for this. i have never refinished stain work other then fully sanding to bare wood and starting over.


When Im refinishing I do sending to bare wood. Then stain with sponge rag for stain. Then I stain brush to make some lines. After that I sprayed the same stain "really smoothly and easy barely spraying" with airless gun. Then after it dries, 2 coats, I sprayed using KRYSTAL High-Solids Conversion Varnish smooth and easy but Not hard. Then I sanded for leaks and other bumps easy and smooth. Vacuum all the sanded stuff. Then I spray full Krystal Vernish 3 coats. It drys pretty quick. I sand and vacuum after every coat but final. I use sponge sander. After it is all ready and the Vernish is dry I use decorative oil glaze with brush. clean it up with piece of clothing to take some of the glazing off a bit if its too much. use your fantasy and imaginations in glazing.
hope that helps.
and by the way a quick tip when sanding use an old sponge sander not new one because it will tear off and will mess it up. 

you are done!  wait till it drys and clean up!

sorry for the late reply


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Svyatoslav70 said:


> When Im refinishing I do sending to bare wood. Then stain with sponge rag for stain. Then I stain brush to make some lines. After that I sprayed the same stain "really smoothly and easy barely spraying" with airless gun. Then after it dries, 2 coats, I sprayed using KRYSTAL High-Solids Conversion Varnish smooth and easy but Not hard. Then I sanded for leaks and other bumps easy and smooth. Vacuum all the sanded stuff. Then I spray full Krystal Vernish 3 coats. It drys pretty quick. I sand and vacuum after every coat but final. I use sponge sander. After it is all ready and the Vernish is dry I use decorative oil glaze with brush. clean it up with piece of clothing to take some of the glazing off a bit if its too much. use your fantasy and imaginations in glazing.
> hope that helps.
> and by the way a quick tip when sanding use an old sponge sander not new one because it will tear off and will mess it up.
> 
> ...


Nice quality , Top notch results. The carpentry work is on par as well ,do you do that too?


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

modernfinish said:


> Nice quality , Top notch results. The carpentry work is on par as well ,do you do that too?


not sure what you mean by "The carpentry work is on par as well ,do you do that too?" All I did was just a refinish completely removed everything and refinish. I'm not a carpenter


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

I spy new moulding all around all cabs and new wood floors , which takes some skill to do correctly at least from pics they look good.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

modernfinish said:


> I spy new moulding all around all cabs and new wood floors , which takes some skill to do correctly at least from pics they look good.


Yeah skills definitely needed. They come from experience


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Svyatoslav70 said:


> Yeah skills definitely needed. They come from experience


Really? Is that how it's learnt


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

modernfinish said:


> Really? Is that how it's learnt


Not really, you build up your learning and skills from experience in my opinion


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

How many hours does one of these refinishes take you ?


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

wje said:


> How many hours does one of these refinishes take you ?


sorry for the late reply. It took about 3 weeks to do everything those doors that are on the pictures, full kitchen cabins, 2 bathroom cabins and master bedroom cabin and small office in the kitchen.


----------



## chinujhon (Apr 23, 2013)

I like your shared images.. Great work done by you..


----------

